# Fork defect being looked at possible cause of death



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

Figured I would pass this along to any Cervelo Soloist owners that have a Wolf SL fork so they can get it checked out.

Apparently in August 2008 the Wolf SL fork was the subject of a recall.

Cops: Bike defect likely caused fatal Rehoboth crash - Taunton, MA - The Taunton Gazette


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

> The Cervelo company, based in Toronto, did not respond to a request for comment made on Wednesday through the bicycle company’s website.
> 
> However, a press release on the website said that the Wolf SL, a fork unit that was used on its Soloist model bikes, was the subject of a recall. The statement said the fork component is designed and manufactured by *True Temper Sports of Memphis, Tenn.*, using a blade shape supplied by Cervelo, a company that manufactures only the bicycle frames.
> 
> The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission originally announced in August 2008 that the Wolf SL fork was the subject of a recall (but the commission said the manufacturer of the fork was *True Temper Composite Material Products Co., of Guangzhou, China*).


So is this "Designed in USA, but made in China"?

I think when it comes to the bicycle world, it is best to assume that "designed in Italy, USA, Switzerland, Canada, Germany, France, Spain" means nothing if it's still "made in China". Made in China = crap. Always has been and continue to be.


----------

